# BIGGEST bed on the market



## KellyandKatie (Sep 19, 2004)

I need a name, or a link or something
I need to find the biggest bed on the market today
We have a 2 year old and I am pregnant







and we will not be kicking our older dd out when this baby is born-
we are in a queen right now that feel crowded at night with all of us- so we need a new bed, and I want a HUGE obnixous bed that is my entire bedroom- where can I find one?
OR is there a safe way to make one of multiple two queen sized beds? Or just draw that middle line and keep DH and DD on one queen and me and baby on the queen right next to it?







I hope there is a huge bed just for co-sleeping families- bigger than a california kiing- like really huge!
tell me there is!!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

if there is, i haven't found it yet.







but a king is probably not big enough for what you want...i mean, i know that for plenty of families it's enough for 2 kids but it sounds like you want more space. i know i do too...i've got a 2 yo and am pregnant too, and we're trying to figure it out too! LOL

my suggestion is to get another bed and put it next to your current bed. then you can sew two sets of sheets together so that there's no real gap btwn them. for now, i think we're going to sidecar our crib until we figure out how my kiddos wanna sleep.

good luck! and let me know if you find something!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

The largest you can buy is a California King.. You need to invent your own :LOL

Deanna


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

combine futon matresses - we did, and sometimes me+ds and dh end up in different corners of the room in the morning (all of the bedroom is covered with matresses!!)


----------



## KellyandKatie (Sep 19, 2004)

FOUND IT! 10 feet by 12 feet!!! The Extreme Ultra King ( made for bed and breakfasts I think)
Now to find someone to but one for me...


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

I miss my King size bed SO much. Right now we are sleeping on an air mattress that we inflate every night and deflate every morning.... in the middle of a friends living room (with no end in sight). My back is screaming in pain this morning hence me being on mothering at 8 am.

I wouldn't want to see the linen/bedding costs for a bed that size lol.... I would love to have a bed that big but would learn how to make the sheets rather than buying them lol

Good Luck!


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

OMG, DP and I just looked it up! I haven't laughed that hard in awhile :LOL It totally is extremely huge!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

The mattress is $12 696 and the boxspring is $3 682 and then you need an extra $485 for the steel support frame! Wow! That's quite the bed. I have rooms smaller than that bed! No, wait, you must also have the $2400 comforter (it's goose down, of course), the $211 each pillow covers for the 34 inch square pillows (a deal at $490 each) and the $1500 sheets! Wait, they have $1800 sheets, you should get those instead!

Maybe you need to have a baby registry, and you can put those things on it? :LOL

Alison


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

It's as big as our bedroom!







:


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Just wanted to point out that for most people a "regular" king bed is actually larger than a California King. California Kings are specifically made for tall people (but are narrower). IF all the people in your family are significantly under 6' you could turn it sideways and then it would be great, but otherwise a King is better:

http://www.abed.com/sleepcenter/dimensions.html

Quote:

King Mattress Size *76" wide* x 80" long
California/Western King Mattress *72" wide* x 84" long
Of course, you could always use a regular king sideways (so it was 80" wide and 76" long and accomidate people up to 6' or so.

I would recommend a twin next to a king. That way when DD is ready to move out, you already have the twin for her room.

We have DP, me, DD (6.5) & DS (4) in one bed (king) and we do fine. We are *not* small people. I think the most crowded we ever were was while I was pg!


----------



## nightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KellyandKatie*
FOUND IT! 10 feet by 12 feet!!! The Extreme Ultra King ( made for bed and breakfasts I think)
Now to find someone to but one for me...

Linky, please - I want to see!!


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

For "Bed & Breakfasts"? More like swingers clubs! :LOL :LOL :LOL

Holy-big bed!


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

ultraking.com

And check out the picture! Comes with free trophy wife! WOW!! What a bargin! He, he, he!!! LOL


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

hey! we sleep on two twins side by side, with king sheets on them. As long as the babe doesnt sleep in the middle, it works really well.
But I am off to buy the ultraking, well, and build a new wing on my house to put it in!


----------



## MeghansDad (Sep 4, 2005)

does the ultra king come with a intercom so you can speak with your partner on the other side?


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is what we did to get the biggest bed in the world.

We put a king sized mattress on the floor with a double sized mattress next to it. After a while, we switched from the double to the single. I don't worry about bed beauty, though I wish I had the money for that sort of thing.


----------



## 2Late2BCreative (Jul 3, 2002)

OMGosh....I want one SOOOOOO bad. I know we could jimmy-rig our king, queen and/or twins to make this bed...but it looks so inviting and so practical. I love it!!!! also liked their note about people wanting more "family time".


----------



## mama2manykidlets (Oct 4, 2005)

we simply made our bedroom a real BED room. we bought a ton of firm thick foam and i made a sort of giant pillow case for it..the room is wall to wall bed with tons of pillows and blankets of all different sizes... we love it and it works best since we all sleep together...i am dreading the day when my babes want their own space...sigh...


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2manykidlets*
we simply made our bedroom a real BED room. we bought a ton of firm thick foam and i made a sort of giant pillow case for it..the room is wall to wall bed with tons of pillows and blankets of all different sizes... we love it and it works best since we all sleep together...i am dreading the day when my babes want their own space...sigh...


That would rule! Now I just need to talk the hubby into it! We could make it like a big Moccacan love suite! And all jump around and play in there! Too fun.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We had a queen and a full on the floor for a long time, about 6 months ago I put the full in the boys room and they usually sleep there. I agree that it makes more sense to buy a bed that will be used for a long time, because you can move it into thier room in a few years. Besides, I can't imagine moving or cleaning around even a king, but I am picky about flipping my mattress regularly and we move quite a bit.

We do have a baby due this winter, I think we will just put a twin next to our queen, that will probably be okay as rarely as my older children come in to our room.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

OMG that extreme ultraking bed is CRAZY. Even for a cosleeping family - you might use the 12 feet of width, but 10 feet of length? My god!

We had a king next to a twin xlong for a while. Now poor DH & DD are on an air mattress on the floor with me and DS up on the queen because we are trying to sell our housea nd the room full of mattresses thing just doesn't go over well.


----------



## 2Late2BCreative (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG.....I totally love the "whole bed" room idea....but I would have to convince DH to do it too. That makes me sad. I would love a place just for sleep that works for everyone. DH just doesn't like the way it "looks" to other people....or probably even to himself. You know, it's not the norm, but I don't care. I want to do what is good for our family. I might still make DSs room into a big bed/sleeping area for when DD joins us at night.


----------



## amberielle (Apr 4, 2005)

We have a California king and since DD and DS are such active sleepers, it is definitely not big enough for the four of us!


----------



## mama2manykidlets (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Late2BCreative*
OMG.....I totally love the "whole bed" room idea....but I would have to convince DH to do it too. That makes me sad. I would love a place just for sleep that works for everyone. DH just doesn't like the way it "looks" to other people....or probably even to himself. You know, it's not the norm, but I don't care. I want to do what is good for our family. I might still make DSs room into a big bed/sleeping area for when DD joins us at night.

you have to do what works for you and your family. we tried multiple mattresses in all sorts of configurations and ultimantly decided that our bed room was the best option for us. we were watching cribs on mtv late one night and saw Tommy Lee had a room that was all cushy bed and pillows. now we all know HE wasn't using that room for sleep but hubby looked at me and said "THATS what we need!"...the rest is history..lol


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

We're in the "whole bed room" track, too ... we're futons wall2wall, and it works wonderfully.










We didn't make new sheets for 'em, just put regular sheets on each mattress. Nobody slides between them. If you worry about that, put a rug under them, that keeps them in place.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We put our queen futon on the floor and then bought a twin futon to go next to it. This was before I had dd2 (my dad gave me a king waterbed for the pg--ahhhh!). Anyway, it made transition to her own bed a little easier on dd1 to have "her" bed as part of our bed. We slowly separated them.

Of course now I end up sleeping with dd1 in HER bed in the girls' room since dd2 wakes up a lot at night and needs my attention. :LOL Not exactly how we planned it but it works.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
IF all the people in your family are significantly under 6' you could turn it sideways and then it would be great. . .



This is what we do. 84" inches of heaven. We went from a queen to this and it is great, though my feet occassionally touch the edge when I get scrunched down.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

We have 2 full size mattress sets next to eachother and there is plenty of room for 4. Yet for some reason I always wind up with about 10" of space smushed between two children









Some advice for those looking to expand... At first we had a full, then added a twin. However, the twin was not as tall as the full, so there was a step down to the next bed. DH usually slept in the twin and I called it The Pit :LOL . When ds was on his way, we gave away both beds and got 2 free full size mattresses from a hotel in town that was replacing all their mattresses. Our friend worked there, we had her reserve some from a room that was not used as much, and non smoking.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Has anyone read the kid's book "The Biggest Bed in the World" ? This thread reminds me of the book. We have it and DS loves it! (though we only co-sleep with one, dog on the floor, no more kids planned :LOL )


----------



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a king and queen side by side for just the three of us and it works pretty well...the gap is annoying, though. Maybe one day I'll win the lotto and by the extreme king :LOL

- Nicole


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gridley13*
Some advice for those looking to expand... At first we had a full, then added a twin. However, the twin was not as tall as the full, so there was a step down to the next bed. DH usually slept in the twin and I called it The Pit :LOL .

Yeah, a regular twin is shorter, but a twin XLONG is the same length as a king, queen & full. We did the pit thing on purpose for a while. We had our queen up on its boxspring and the twin on the floor so that I could go down, nurse DD to sleep then have my own space up on the queen, moving back and forth as necessary.


----------



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

Select comfort makes one called the Grand King. It's 12 inches wider and 8 inches longer... or something... it's WAY bigger than a standard king.
Or you could buy just a king and a twin XL.


----------



## ToniaStarr (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh you girls all totally rock. You have solved my problem. Just last night DH was griping. Everuything else I have sold himon, child led weaning, elimination communication, etc... But he gripes at night and never got used to sleeping with the boys. My firm rule is until they are 1 they stay with us and my 2 year old often joins us (much to DH's chagrin) I also will put my 4 year old in with me on nights DH works real late. I LOVE co sleeping. Now i realize i can make it work. DH only really hates it cuz he likes his own space. I absolutly LOVE the whole room as a bed idea. With the tons of pillows and such liek Deanna mentioned. (actually saw that episode with Tommy Lee too...never clicked in my mind too...guess the show hadn't had me thinking AP style. LOL Thanks a bunch.
Tonia


----------

